# VIDEO!!!!!!!!



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have just finished making a short video of some chi's on here...
Its about 2minutes long and very cute!
I hope you all enjoy it, as much as i enjoyed making it...

This is for every chi lover on here xxx

The chihuahuas in this video are as follows:

Angel
Bella
Charlie
Chiwi + Jumba
Dodger + Vixie
Fizzy
Gadget
Halle
Hershey
'Jolies Mum' Dogs
Kirby
Lily
Max
Pismo
Neeko
Nemo
Pandora
Pedro
Poco
Rocky
Romeo
Stitch
Taco
Trinity + Smiffy
Vienna + Cosmo + Paris
Yoshi
Zero

All chihuahuas are in alphabetical order, and may take awhile to load, but its worth it  

Putfile: http://media.putfile.com/ChihuahuaPeople
Zippy: http://www.zippyvideos.com/1858988722095606/chihuahuapeople/


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

It's wonderful!!! Nice work


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Love it Great job


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you 

Can you hear the music too? I hope you can.....


----------



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

that is such a good video!
and the song!! mraih cary - we belong together !! lol
XxXx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

xxjulyxx said:


> that is such a good video!
> and the song!! mraih cary - we belong together !! lol
> XxXx


Im glad you like it!

It took me quite awhile to make too xxx


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!!!!! You are so talented... that was extremly good


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

GOOD JOB i loved it our chis look so cute! very creative !   :wave:


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh that was wonderful! I was just coming on to post a pic of Pedro for you, but you found one of my favorites all ready! Great work!! :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I loved that picture of Pedro...so thats why i chose it 

Im glad everyone likes it xxx


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well done Sandra, thats really good. Most of our favorite chi's all together.
Thank you


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Your welcome...i really really enjoyed making it


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That was very well done!! :wink: You've got quite a talent.  

So many wonderful chi's were left out though.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well i did post a thread asking people to leave there fave photo cos i was going to make it...

and i know i missed some out.....  

But at least its got 2minutes of pure chihuahuaness !


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I am such a dork, I didn't know.  

It was very nice. I got to see a whole bunch of sweet chihuahuas.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you 

and it really was a shame i couldnt add more chis


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

That was so cooool!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Lover of 2 Chis said:


> That was so cooool!!!


Hehe thanks, im glad you enjoyed it xxx


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey Sandra, good work! I enjoyed that. Soon you will have to make another one to add yours :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep...ill be making a clip when i get pictures of Milo


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, what a great job you did! I'm sure you had fun doing it but it was really thoughtful of you to share it with us. Thanks so much. :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww your welcome 

I really did enjoy making it


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 
Great Job... it was great to see our favorite Chis in a video


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

that video was great! i thought the song went perfect with it. you did a very nice job


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone :lol: 

I looked through all the songs on my computer and thought that the title went perfect with our chis....'We Belong Together'

Im glad everyone likes it...


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

That was cute. Next time you make a vid Ivy wants to be in it too!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awwww sorry


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

You are very talented!! I want to learn to make them.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks  
Well i didnt really learn myself, i just let my fingers and clicking do the work! I used Windows Movie Maker...downloaded it for free


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

just uploading it to watch i missed the thred i have been at my new place and im just waiting to get the net connected opps if you make another let me know and il put pics up of all mine


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

cool 8)


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Vicki, well i did try and look for pics of your other pups, but werent sure what they were all called, but i know about Pandora so i searched for a pic of her and got one...sorry i didnt add your other chis


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya sandra thats ok hun dont worry its a great vid though i have missed so much the last couple of days cant wait til the internet is connected


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I hope everyones seen this :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

deano wants to join in lol

it was good though! xxx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awww sorry 

I missed out alot of chis xxx


----------

